# Installing Symantec Anti-virus on server [moved from General Security]



## James Wekere (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello there,

I am trying to install a symantec antivirus program on one of our servers here and I am requesting if someone can assist from there.

I want to make a anti virus primary server to manage the whole network and so I am wanting someone to help me with the installations from the begininng till the end


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Symantec has a whack of documentation regarding the installation of Client Security, Corporate Edition, and Small Business Edition - including step-by-step walkthroughs - here.


----------

